# helo from ipswich



## dodge2transit (Jun 10, 2012)

hi all im shaun and live in Ipswich i have a home made coach built transit that is so very unfinished, and have now started to drive around a pull up here and there with it. dont know what to say so with that hi all.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome Shaun from the madhouse, oh! and the best forum for motorhomes.


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks i realy cant remember if iv been here befor or not. but yes thanks for the welcome  nice to be here.


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 11, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> thanks i realy cant remember if iv been here befor or not. but yes thanks for the welcome  nice to be here.



Welcome D2T. Us folks on WC will take care of you. With a bit of luck we will help you to retrieve your memory☺☺☺ Nice to have you join us.


----------



## donkey too (Jun 11, 2012)

welcome mate, I am not too far away from you. Brandon in Thetford forest.
If you want to meet some of us we are planning a meet in Brandon Country Park in July so why not come along even if only for a few hours. Thats long enough for you to get a round in:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks guys  im planing many trips this year , my problem is the van is not cosmetically there yet, it would be interesting how many pople dont park next to mine at the park lol. i can promise my van will make any others van thats next to mine look good.


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 11, 2012)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## vwcamperman Daz (Jun 11, 2012)

*welcome dodge2transit*

welcome mate
Dont worry about your van its about what you do with it not how it looks .:lol-053:


----------



## lotty (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 12, 2012)

:wave: welcome to the site, doesn't matter what you come in, we not the caravan club, we are (mostly) working class folk that just meet up and have a good laugh and chat you would be more than welcome to join us, heres the links to the meets arranged

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...534-june-meet-thread.html?highlight=june+meet

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ings/19237-july-meet.html?highlight=june+meet

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...n-park-choice-dates.html?highlight=july+dates

there are some other meets knocking around, just go into meets and gatherings on the main home page

hope to see you at one of the meets

Jen :wave:


----------



## donkey too (Jun 12, 2012)

yes don't worry about how the van looks. I mean, some of them even have dubbers.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks pople very much grateful for the welcome. iv been reading some of the replies in a thread about what you hate the most i was praying i would not see scruffy vans feww none yet lol


----------



## pink (Jun 12, 2012)

hi:wave:  google what i,m picking up at the end of the month( tabbert condor 510..Bertie)..hes so ugly hes almost cute..might make you change your mind about your coach....


----------



## pink (Jun 12, 2012)

hi:wave:  google what i,m picking up at the end of the month( tabbert condor 510..Bertie)..hes so ugly hes almost cute..might make you change your mind about your van...


----------



## Holasuki (Jun 12, 2012)

Hiya Shaun :wave:

Suki.


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 12, 2012)

pink said:


> hi:wave:  google what i,m picking up at the end of the month( tabbert condor 510..Bertie)..hes so ugly hes almost cute..might make you change your mind about your coach....



i did and i like it lol  my old dodge 56 was a ugly bugger but sure was fun to drive.
we did park behind something very similar difference was it had  a driver and passenger door as well as the coach Door at the back

in case no one has seen my blog and has no clue he it is, i have posted it up in the home build section, very keen for a reply or feed back as its still a work in progress..



dodge 2 transit

thanks 
Holasuki as well and any one iv mised..


----------



## pink (Jun 13, 2012)

just checked your van out dodge, i actually quite like it,its got character!..insides looking really nice,and if it does everything you want it to why rush the outside?


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 13, 2012)

THANKS PINK as you say i get every think i need from it, cant wait to go out in it again just trying to think were next, iv been keeping them short on time and as close but not to close just to find my feet with it.
im now finishing off one of the last jobs that i found from my last trip out  in ' finished, that being the tv socket and antenna out side, only had dvds to watch, the wife hates war films lol and i'm not so keen on presley films!
with that out of the way i can start to prep the out side i also need to change the  steering rack as well as that has started to leak a bit.


----------



## pink (Jun 14, 2012)

thats ok..think i,d be keeping pretty local too to find my feet but my mh is over 500 miles away so i,ll have to find them on the way back!..let me know how you get on with the tv set up, thats something i,ve got to sort out too..are you going to paint the outside yourself?


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 15, 2012)

yes i will paint it my self iv got a compressor here and guns but i also have neighbours to close to me so may find a boatyard for the week end and take every thing with me or i  may just roll it, rolling can if you get it a bit wrong will be orange peel texture but so is it my spraying so may roll , the tv is no go at mo done all i can for now check it out tomorrow and test it again with no house in the way.
good luck with your drive back sounds like its going to be fun.


----------



## pink (Jun 16, 2012)

thats a good idea taking it to a boatyard, i use a small compressor for art and feel like stuffing pillows round that because of the noise..hope you get on ok with sorting the tv out..yes,trip to fetch van will be awesome,(and nervewracking),thanks


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 17, 2012)

pink said:


> thats a good idea taking it to a boatyard, i use a small compressor for art and feel like stuffing pillows round that because of the noise..hope you get on ok with sorting the tv out..yes,trip to fetch van will be awesome,(and nervewracking),thanks



tv is total pants.  hav fun with your trip.


----------



## dodge2transit (Jun 17, 2012)

donkey too said:


> welcome mate, I am not too far away from you. Brandon in Thetford forest.
> If you want to meet some of us we are planning a meet in Brandon Country Park in July so why not come along even if only for a few hours. Thats long enough for you to get a round in:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



nice to have met you this Saturday, i did come back but your were gone. the wife see you on the market the next day so you were some were in felixstowe..


----------

